# Help needed selecting a fly reel



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

I am new to fly fishing, looking for advise on a mid range fyl reel. I have a orvis madison that was given to me some time ago, just looking to up grade. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Help needed selecting a fyl reel*

Depends on what your budget is, but if you don't want to break the bank the lamson konic is pretty unbeatable for the money.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Help needed selecting a fyl reel*

What type of fishing are you going to be doing?

Stillwater fly fishing tends to require a pretty good selection of lines, and hence spools. 3-5 spools to hold spare line are not uncommon. If that is in your future, definitely consider the cost of spare spools in your decision.

Lamson makes great products in the value segment. Very good performance for the money. Likewise Ross makes good, functional gear.

Galvan, Vosseler, and Loop are good bets in the mid-range category.

Incidentally MRFC.com has some nice closeout deals going on right now. Go to "Product Search" and pick "Clearance Fly Reels" to see the selections.

They have a Vosseler DC4L (5/6 weight) for $149, which is $125 off MSRP. They also have some Lamson Radius and Ross Evolutions on sale.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have plenty of reels from redington, orvis, lamson, and ross. None have held up and been as bombproof as Ross. IMHO, of course....


----------

